# Amazon App Store won't sign in



## ferg3610 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is anyone else having this problem? Is there a fix for it?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Go to amazon.com and log into your account.

Click "Your account"

Click "Your apps and devices"

Click "Your devices"

Click "Actions" and "Deregister" a couple of your devices.

This may not be your problem but for many flashaholics this comes up every once and a while since you can only have so many devices linked to your amazon account and every flash counts as a new device.


----------



## ferg3610 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks man that solved my problem. BTW go Pens. I'm from about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ferg3610 said:


> Thanks man that solved my problem. BTW go Pens. I'm from about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh


Cool I'm about 10 miles west of Pittsburgh, but am sadly too poor to buy tickets. So getting drunk and screaming at the TV shall have to do for another year! =P


----------



## ferg3610 (Aug 3, 2011)

I do a lot of the same. I normally only make it to one game a year


----------

